# Ridiculously slow



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone else been finding the sight slow of late, to the point of it barely working? I'm plain not really going on the forum at present as it's taking upto 20 seconds to refresh a page. Just wondered if it's other people or just something i have to shout at the ISP about.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Has anyone else been finding the sight slow of late, to the point of it barely working? I'm plain not really going on the forum at present as it's taking upto 20 seconds to refresh a page. Just wondered if it's other people or just something i have to shout at the ISP about.


its not just you mate , site is slooooow at minute , been like it last few days for me


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2012)

Indeed, 'parently pages plain aren't loading for kuroi


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed, 'parently pages plain aren't loading for kuroi


i just wrote a big post in highlanders thread then tried to insert a pic and the whole site froze up and i had to click back after a few minutes ... lost the whole post ...Grrrrrr


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2012)

then again on reflection ... this is riu , we should expect long loading times , random lock ups and weekly site hacking ...... its been going on that long and its not like any admins or the site ownders care is it


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for your support! I haven't noticed any slowing of response time lately, and I haven't heard complaints from anyone else besides you two. Are you still experiencing it?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2012)

Yup. still experiencing it. I know kuroi has also been experiencing it. It is incredibly slow all the time, not just on off, and quite often it will just load up a page that informs me that the website is offline and that i can click a blue button to try reloading for a live version.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2012)

I get this


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 27, 2012)

I get that once in a while, but the response is not slow. I just click on retry and it's back immediately. Have you tested your download speed, and other local issues?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2012)

Yup, nothing wrong with my internet at all except for on this site. The site loads back up if i see that page and click try again, but it is still slow.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe all of England is uploading those pictures of the Royals.

Yeah, that could be it. 


I'll alert the server admin.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2012)

Well just gotten back from the shops and speed seems far better. Dunno if it's something my isp has been doing or something your end, but ah well, all is well


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2012)

Mines very laggy


----------



## StainedClass (Sep 29, 2012)

Super slow compared to last night.. midwest usa here.. Viva la xenForo!!!!! vB sucks!!!!


----------



## StainedClass (Oct 3, 2012)

Still painfully slow here, at best ten seconds to open the page and up to 30 seconds to search new posts. Java Script (js) on the quick reply is crashing my notebook when i submit a post. (Only on RIU)


----------



## StainedClass (Oct 4, 2012)

Just wanted to mention that the site seems much quicker today actually surprisingly quick for such a large db.Still a long way to go before id call it fast but thats most likely just the vB software.


----------

